# 6.0 diesel, Hot Shot Secret



## deerslayer

Anyone tried it? Mine was having injector stiction on startup and this stuff seems to work. They said I needed at least 2 injectors I will drive it a while and get another diagnostics done.

$50 a bottle at tractor supply but if it works its worth it!


----------



## gear junkie

We used the same stuff on a bulldozer and burnt out all the injectors. Later we were told of a technical bulliten issued out that forbidden hot shot on any navy equipment.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

It's been talked about on Powerstroke.com for years. I used it a time or two, I guess it worked on my 6.0

Many folks rave about it.


----------



## DesertOkie

If you need injectors anyway it might be worth a try.


----------



## rjbphd

I thought Hot Shot are bugs, hornet,wasps spray...


----------



## Titan Plumbing

DesertOkie said:


> If you need injectors anyway it might be worth a try.


There are guys over on the Org that swear by it...I've never had much faith in pour in additives that are supposed to "CURE" something that is broke or going broke. I do however run 2-stroke oil in mine since they lowered the sulfur content, it adds lubricity...at the rate of 1 oz. per gallon of fuel, I can hear a difference.


----------



## Mississippiplum

The 6.0's are pieces of shiot simple as that, horrible engines, fuel delivery system is poorly designed, I could go on and on. 

the 6.4 is just as bad

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood

Mississippiplum said:


> The 6.0's are pieces of shiot simple as that, horrible engines, fuel delivery system is poorly designed, I could go on and on.
> 
> the 6.4 is just as bad
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


PowerSmoke...:laughing:

I just watched a short block get put into an '08 F-550 with less than 30K miles on it...:whistling2:

One hole was badly scored and the motor was rapping bad...

It took the dealer a month to give it back and after a quick checkout it went right back to them...

It was leaking oil between the head and the block, and the tranny bolts were hand tight...

It's been in the shop since the end of June...

Junk is an understatement!:yes:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Mississippiplum said:


> The 6.0's are pieces of shiot simple as that, horrible engines, fuel delivery system is poorly designed, I could go on and on.
> 
> the 6.4 is just as bad
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


While that may be the norm, there are many 6.0's that are great engines. 

My 6.0 has 160k without a trip to the shop, period.

The only downfall of the 6.0 was the EGR cooler...BTW, this is the emission system mandated by the Govt.

The 6.0 is one of the main workhorse engines produced by International Harvester...This engine is known as the DT365, do some checking on the DT365 and you'll find it's in a lot of the medium size delivery vehicles, with millions of miles of trouble free service.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Cummins power, ya just can't beat it 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Doubletap

I ran a 6.4 for done years. Biggest piece of crap ever.


----------



## deerslayer

Mississippiplum said:


> The 6.0's are pieces of shiot simple as that, horrible engines, fuel delivery system is poorly designed, I could go on and on.
> 
> the 6.4 is just as bad
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


There are probably alot more bad owners than bad engines.
For instance almost all people who experience head lifting on the 6.0 also had to have the VGT reworked because the turbo was stuck wide open and anything over 35 psi of boost will lift the heads.

Clean fuel and clean oil are also essential for these motors. Many don't even change the frame mounted pre filter for the fuel. Also the oil in a 6.0 is critical to help eliminate oil side injector stiction. Rotella is notone of the better oils to run in a 6.0 IMHO. Also high sulfur fuel is a recipe for almost immediate turbo failure with a 6.0. Oil cooler kit and an egr delete and these are great motors.

Mine has 188,000 miles on it and no major work at all. The Hot shot secret has cured my injector stiction for now and it is running like a top again.

cummins makes a great motor as well! Unfortunately their automatic tranny sucks as well as the crew cabs weren't as prevelant when I bought mine. I know plenty of guys who got a bad cummins and will never own another. But if you got a good one you got a good one!

Remember the power is in the stroke not the smoke!:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer

Mississippiplum said:


> The 6.0's are pieces of shiot simple as that, horrible engines, fuel delivery system is poorly designed, I could go on and on.
> 
> the 6.4 is just as bad
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


By the way the fuel delivery being poorly designed? As a matter of fact it is designed to shut an engine down that is low on oil before it can self destruct. Also the higher fuel pressures from the heui injectors allowed ford/international to meet more stringent EPA requirements.

Not neccasarily a better system but not as poorly designed as you might suggest.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Deer, just ask him how many Ford Powerstrokes run the roads compared to Dodge Cummins...


----------



## Redwood

The 08 returned again Friday...
Puked coolant all over the parking lot and went back on the hook....

Other than 2 brief trips back from the dealer (less than a couple of hours) it has been in the shop since the end of June...


----------



## 1bddelx

They had to put a new box of paper in everytime I walked into my Ford dealership. My list was over 100 pages long with the 6.0 I had.


----------



## Mississippiplum

I've never heard of any problems with cummins. 
Bosch makes the common rail injection system on cummins diesels, and the system operates at 20000 psi. Without the use of the engines oil or any of that bullshiot, older cummins used the Bosch rotary injection pumps that are highly reliable. now let's remember cummins is not owned or operated by Chrysler, so it's not cummins fault that chrysler has had transmission problems in the past or any other non engine related problems on dodge rams. 

A buddy of mine has a dodge ram 350 diesel- 12 valve cummins. It's going on 700k without being rebuilt or any other problems. A pussystroke couldn't do that. 

Now I will agree, there are a lot of bad owners out there, and I will say an egr delete, a set of head studs, and head gaskets and ull have a decent powerstroke. And I Wouldn't put a tuner on a powerstroke- very bad idea as it exacerbates the problems powerstrokes are having. But why go to all that trouble when you can rely on.........










sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum

Btw i love the old 6.9 and 7.3 idi's very good engines, that's the only good diesel ford put in a truck. But cummins still has a slight edge on them as cummins uses direct injection, and uses a turbo. Although the 7.3 did use a turbo for the year 94 I believe it was.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Mississippiplum said:


> Btw i love the old 6.9 and 7.3 idi's very good engines, that's the only good diesel ford put in a truck. But cummins still has a slight edge on them as cummins uses direct injection, and uses a turbo. *Although the 7.3 did use a turbo for the year 94 I believe it was*.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


1994 thru 2003 to be exact.


----------



## Epox

Yeah mine has the turbo, I'd love to have the cummins in a service utility cutaway of some sort.


----------



## deerslayer

Mississippiplum said:


> Btw i love the old 6.9 and 7.3 idi's very good engines, that's the only good diesel ford put in a truck. But cummins still has a slight edge on them as cummins uses direct injection, and uses a turbo. Although the 7.3 did use a turbo for the year 94 I believe it was.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


My 6.0 is direct injected and has a turbo. As a matter of fact mine has a variable geometric turbo as opposed to standard RPM based turbo and wastegate.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Titan Plumbing said:


> 1994 thru 2003 to be exact.


Meant to say 7.3 idi

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum

deerslayer said:


> My 6.0 is direct injected and has a turbo. As a matter of fact mine has a variable geometric turbo as opposed to standard RPM based turbo and wastegate.


Yeah all the diesels now are direct injected, i was revering to the old diesels

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing

And if memory serves me correctly, this thread was about Hot Shot Secret and how it works...not a PowerStroke bashing thread...Just Sayin'


----------



## Mississippiplum

Titan Plumbing said:


> And if memory serves me correctly, this thread was about Hot Shot Secret and how it works...not a PowerStroke bashing thread...Just Sayin'


Your right my bad lol, as for hot shot, I ain't never tried it

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood

Okay I'll take the Cummings Motor, with an Allison Transmission, in a Ford Body....

The other F-550 is going into limp in mode about 6-8 times a day when you go from under load to idle or, coasting...

We're getting a "low coolant flow" code but the engine is not overheating, dealer sez the thermostat may be bad and not fully opening, They are rushing to get the other truck back to us so we can get this one in... :laughing:

Maybe by October...:furious::furious:



deerslayer said:


> There are probably alot more bad owners than bad engines.


Not in this case...
Just a couple of lemon trucks with 6.4L PowerSmoke motors is all...
They are well maintained, fluids checked every morning before leaving the shop, never overloaded, and driven with care...


----------



## Mississippiplum

Epox said:


> Yeah mine has the turbo, I'd love to have the cummins in a service utility cutaway of some sort.


I've seen dodge diesels (cummins) with the same type of setup on the back like what's on your 7.3

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer

Bash away I can argue either side!

Cummins makes a good motor! No arguments from me!

Side by side with a same year stock cummins and I will win I have 20 more hp and 5 footpounds.

My 8000lb travel trailer is hardly noticed behind my 6.0 and I get zero black smoke ((clear throat) unburned fuel) on my camper.

Is the 6.0 a better motor? Is it a good motor absolutely!


----------



## Mississippiplum

Can't you get a f 750 and 650 with a cummins? I heard that somewhere.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum

Inline 6 cummins kicks ass!! Higher torque at lower rpm, which is better for hauling/towing.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer

Redwood said:


> Okay I'll take the Cummings Motor, with an Allison Transmission, in a Ford Body....
> 
> The other F-550 is going into limp in mode about 6-8 times a day when you go from under load to idle or, coasting...
> 
> We're getting a "low coolant flow" code but the engine is not overheating, dealer sez the thermostat may be bad and not fully opening, They are rushing to get the other truck back to us so we can get this one in... :laughing:
> 
> Maybe by October...:furious::furious:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in this case...
> Just a couple of lemon trucks with 6.4L PowerSmoke motors is all...
> They are well maintained, fluids checked every morning before leaving the shop, never overloaded, and driven with care...


No doubt lemons are in every motor type!
We have 2 chevy ambulances with duramax's and they both will shutdown at random times for no reason? Od with a patient in the back! They are a year apart and bought from different coach manufacturers? Our newest is a 6.0 and we are having great luck with it, although other departments have had bad luck with them.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I have a buddy in Midland that stuck a Cummins in a F550, it has a Kelderman air bag system on the rear...That thing will pull the tongue off a sled...He pulled the sled out of the arena one night. They were waving for him to stop, he was waving back and laughing his arse off as he exited the arena.


----------



## deerslayer

Mississippiplum said:


> Inline 6 cummins kicks ass!! Higher torque at lower rpm, which is better for hauling/towing.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Better for lugging!


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Low RPM Idling can be the death to a 6.0 and 6.4


----------



## deerslayer

Titan Plumbing said:


> I have a buddy in Midland that stuck a Cummins in a F550, it has a Kelderman air bag system on the rear...That thing will pull the tongue off a sled...He pulled the sled out of the arena one night. They were waving for him to stop, he was waving back and laughing his arse off as he exited the arena.


We have a truck pull sept 22 in Indiana send him on up he WON'T pull this sled out! Gauranteed!


----------



## deerslayer

Any proffesional sled will be setup to stop the sled no matter what! If you get an alcohol burning 6000hp tractor on it you gotta stop it if something goes wrong. They can drop the spikes and it will stop period


----------



## Redwood

Best yet I checked into what it takes to change out the thermostat on the 6.4...

I have every confidence that we'll be getting another basket case F-550 back from the dealer... :laughing:

On a lighter note Navistar will be using some Cummings engines and exhaust filters. Seems like their own design didn't meet the requirements...:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer

The Palestine Dyno is the one we use!


----------



## deerslayer

Redwood said:


> Best yet I checked into what it takes to change out the thermostat on the 6.4...
> 
> I have every confidence that we'll be getting another basket case F-550 back from the dealer... :laughing:
> 
> On a lighter note Navistar will be using some Cummings engines and exhaust filters. Seems like their own design didn't meet the requirements...:laughing:


Navistar no longer builds or designs motors for Ford pickups. They haven't since 2010. Ford now builds them in house (mexico). The 6.7 they now offer is a beast!


----------



## Redwood

deerslayer said:


> Navistar no longer builds or designs motors for Ford pickups. They haven't since 2010. Ford now builds them in house (mexico). The 6.7 they now offer is a beast!


Right! So a 2008 6.4L PowerSmoke is a Navistar engine...


----------



## Mississippiplum

I thought the only engine international/navistar made for ford was the 7.3 idi and that's it. All the pussystrokes were made by ford and international had nothing to do with it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Navistar was the engine builder until the Scorpion, which came out in 2010.


----------



## deerslayer

Redwood said:


> Right! So a 2008 6.4L PowerSmoke is a Navistar engine...


Yessir it is!
I hope they get it fixed for you Red!


----------



## Master Mark

*what good are deizels anyway???*

Honestly, if you are not pulling a bulldozer behind your truck, I just dont see the need for a deizel truck

there is nothing worse than having a deizel truck down and having to spend a god awful fortune to get a high-compression oil pump or a couple of injectors changed on them.... and forget about having it done FAST

and the only reliable folks able to work on the deizel trucks are far and few in-between..... that is probably why the 6.0 and 6.4s dont stay fixed for long. no one has a clue as to how to properly repair them ......

there is a place in Indy on the south side that has a long line of dead deizels waiting their turn to be repaired.....all fairley new, real expensive , and costing someone a lot of down time ......

I got a 7.3 ford power stroke in a van with only 160 ,000 miles on it , and it runs great if you dont mind the sound and the god awful stink billowing off of the motor into the cab....we keep it as a back up

We have a competitor on the west side that bought a fleet of deizel vans back about 8 years ago ...Chevy vans that they wish they never had done .... most have been traded off due to the high cost of repairs


My 6.0 *gas motor* will probably do 250k or more , get the same mileage or better, the gas is cheaper and anyone in town can make repairs the very next day.... asap.... 


the only down side I see with my gas truck 
is I cant take it to a tractor pull and win:laughing:


----------



## PlumberJ90

Redwood said:


> Okay I'll take the Cummings Motor, with an Allison Transmission, in a Ford Body....
> 
> The other F-550 is going into limp in mode about 6-8 times a day when you go from under load to idle or, coasting...
> 
> We're getting a "low coolant flow" code but the engine is not overheating, dealer sez the thermostat may be bad and not fully opening, They are rushing to get the other truck back to us so we can get this one in... :laughing:
> 
> Maybe by October...:furious::furious:
> 
> Not in this case...
> Just a couple of lemon trucks with 6.4L PowerSmoke motors is all...
> They are well maintained, fluids checked every morning before leaving the shop, never overloaded, and driven with care...


Www.destroked.com


----------



## Mississippiplum

PlumberJ90 said:


> Www.destroked.com


Very good website!! I love the fummins

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## damnplumber

Mississippiplum said:


> Cummins power, ya just can't beat it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18965
> 
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


If only Dodge would put a Cummins in a van or better yet a cutaway????


----------



## gear junkie

damnplumber said:


> If only Dodge would put a Cummins in a van or better yet a cutaway????


 http://freightlinerchassis.com/Walk-In-Van-Chassis/mt-45-chassis/menu-id-111.html

Cummins and Allison.


----------



## Mississippiplum

damnplumber said:


> If only Dodge would put a Cummins in a van or better yet a cutaway????


Exactly

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## rocksteady

gear junkie said:


> http://freightlinerchassis.com/Walk-In-Van-Chassis/mt-45-chassis/menu-id-111.html
> 
> Cummins and Allison.


That would be perfect under something like this.











All the practicality and all the style. The best of both worlds.:thumbsup:





Paul


----------

